# I Pod Touch questions



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

I have just ordered an I Pod Touch.  I have had a Palm device for years, mostly to have at hand a drug program called "Epocrates."  With the newest upgrade to my Epocrates program, I learned that I did not have enough memory on the device and now I can no longer use it.  I miss it!!!!  So....I decided to buy an I Pod Touch that will handle that program and do many other things.  It has not yet arrived (will be here on Tuesday) and I have been investigating stuff that I can get for it.  I am drastically overwhelmed!!!!  What are all of these apps?  What are the things that you all think are essential to have?  What is fun to have?  Where do I begin?


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Search youtube for top 10 ipod touch/iphone apps. That's how I started and I know have over 30 great apps on my iphone.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10352.0.html

Here's a thread where folks shared some of their favorite apps. 
I have several that I like. Weather Channel is a great one. 
I have my bank, local news channels, Betty Crocker, All Recipes. 
deb


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Bubble Wrap.
You MUST have the Bubble Wrap app.
Popping those virtual bubbles is very therapeutic


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Kindle and Stanza and iBooks, for reading. The standard apps it comes with are mostly useful (I use Mail and Maps the most). Twitter, if you're on that. UrbanSpoon and Yelp. Mancala and Arcade Bowling, for games.

Enjoy your new iTouch!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Epocrates is great on my Touch! Would not go back to Windows Mobile or Palm days!

Also for medical apps: Skyscape is good as well as iSilo (for my Clinical Medicine Consult). UpToDate works well if you have wifi. I have been very impressed with QuantiaMD....great medical lectures and slideshows, its like Grand Rounds in your pocket!


----------

